# skeeters owners tournament



## basshateme01 (Aug 19, 2004)

anybody on here going to the tournament at Detroit river. We are heading up there whenever my dad gets off work. It should be fun, they actually have a big ugly fish sidepot for $500, biggest sheephead.  Thats crazy, our club has always talked about it but never done it. My dad is the sheephead king so we got that wraped up easy. They are also giving away a brand new skeeter boat in a raffle, hopefully we can win that and I can finally have a boat of my own.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to both of you Andy. Have fun and catch something this week will you? Keep us updated.


----------

